# Resetting the time can solve problems.



## Soupdog50 (Sep 2, 2011)

Not sure if this is well known or not but since Alpha 3 whenever I have an issue resetting the time has fixed it.
This includes
Wifi, apps not downloading/updating, apps not refreshing (Reader,Dropbox, Gmail).
Whenever I have a problem the year has reset itself to 1970.
If your having problems it might be worth a shot...

Sent from my HP Touchpad using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## Kisses99 (Nov 23, 2011)

I didn't quite get you.
Are you saying when you have the above issue, the year was set to 1970 on its own??

What do you mean by "reset" the time? And how do you "reset" the time?


----------



## Soupdog50 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorry if I was unclear. When I have those issues the date has changed Itself to 1970. When I change the date back to what it should be by going Settings->Date and time the wifi will connect properly and all my apps will start updating and functioning correctly.


----------



## Kisses99 (Nov 23, 2011)

Soupdog50 said:


> Sorry if I was unclear. When I have those issues the date has changed Itself to 1970. When I change the date back to what it should be by going Settings->Date and time the wifi will connect properly and all my apps will start updating and functioning correctly.


That's odd. Are you sure you didn't install some time related APP which may change your system time automatically?
Never heard this before..


----------



## Soupdog50 (Sep 2, 2011)

Yeah it even does it when I'm running stock without having installed anything


----------



## thefavorite (Oct 15, 2011)

This happens to me too. My Aunt's birthday is January 1 so I get a pop-up reminder each time the TP resets its time/ date


----------



## dtugg (Nov 1, 2011)

Use clocksync from the market.


----------



## Dwyndal (Jun 21, 2011)

clocksync is awesome, i have been using that for years for atomic time.

Has anyone noted when the date is or is it at random? If it's like @thefavorite's aunts birthday, I would just set a calendar pop up for that date and then I would know to check the date / time haha because sometimes i try to use the market and it fails but i can use wifi for web use anywhere


----------

